# Caerphilly Hunt Rhondda



## bhpride (5 March 2008)

Does anyone take part? I have a horse stabled near Caerphilly, I'd love to try hunting for the first time with her but I can't find any information or contact numbers. thanks


----------



## muffinino (5 March 2008)

Hi there!

I out with them a few times last year. They're not affiliated to the MFHA and hunt the country of a couple of the local hunts (Pentyrch, Gelligaer, Tredegar Farmers). I'm on a yard in Caerphilly and have to say they have been a bit of a pain this year. They've been in the area and lost hounds a few of times, resulting in them blowing the horn in the field opposite for up to 1 1/2 hours and the hounds running through our fields, so all our horses went nuts! The Boxing Day meet from Caerphilly Castle is quite cool, though!

Whereabouts in Caerphilly are you? PM if you prefer. The hunts I mentioned above hunt the area and hold hunter trials/pleasure rides in the spring&amp;summer.


----------



## bhpride (5 March 2008)

Thank you!   My horse is stabled in Nantgarw, how do I find out about taking part? where they meet etc, I've never been hunting before so am a absolute novice lol. I don't have transport/mare is awful to load so going to the caerphilly hunt would be perfect


----------



## Laur (7 March 2008)

It would depend on where their meets are as you dont have transport you would have to hack there and i'm not sure if they have any that close.  Unfortunately uve missed the season for this year, the next season starts with cubbing at the end of august.  There may be a few pentyrch meets that are relatively close (theres the kings arms, pentyrch and also the ship, efail isaf.)


----------



## muffinino (7 March 2008)

Are you able to get to Blackbrook Road from where you are? If so you can hack to various meets. As BackWithABang says you have missed the meets local to us this year but I can PM you the details of next season's when I get them.


----------



## bhpride (8 March 2008)

Thanks, that would be great if you could pm the details once they're out  Am bored of just hacking around lol thank you. Will check where blackwood road is


----------



## severnmiles (9 March 2008)

A bit off topic but they visited us just over a month ago...


----------



## muffinino (9 March 2008)

We get a visit at least once a month during the season (whether they are meant to or not...)


----------



## mtipples (23 June 2008)

Hi there, 
Pentyrch Hunt have a Fun Ride this Sunday (29th June) from the Black Cock on Caerphilly Mountain, the ride sets off at 11am, there are optional jumps along the route, the cost is £12 including Rosette, refreshment break on the ride and a BBQ at the end. You can also get yourself on the hunts mailing list here and get informed of all the activities we run throughout the year.


----------

